# ZOMBIE FILMS



## bozzles (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm a big zombie fiction fan, but the only zombie movie I've ever seen is "Shaun of the Dead."

ITT: Gimme some good zombie films to see.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 30, 2008)

I Am Legend

*gnehehehehe* *Evil smile*


----------



## Grimfang (Nov 30, 2008)

Shaun of the Dead.. my favorite movie.

I'd recommend Night of the Living Dead (1968 ).
It's a classic, and is still kind of creepy, even with all the age on it. You can actually download it for free, legally, since there was some kind of "oops" over copyright or something. Romero was not pleased.

Dawn of the Dead (2004) is another good one. It's faster paced, bloody, and in *full color[/i].

Haha.. these are some of my favorite movies.*


----------



## Monak (Nov 30, 2008)

Shaun of the Dead is my all time favorite movie.  Simon Pegg and Nick Frost are awesome.  

As for zombie movies it really depends on what you are looking for.  Do you want B movie brain hungry , or do you want the new age hyper zombie that is faster , stronger , and seemingly smarter?

Brain Eaters are my personal favorite , mainly because they are vast in numbers and you can kill them with non ballistic weapons. 
 Where as the hyper tend to be too agressive for anyone shy of a master swords man to handle more then one at a time , and no one ever thinks to get a minigun.  I mean come on , 3,000 rounds per minute , and you would be able to make the horde of living dead even more epic then ever.

I would suggest a trip to the video store to have a look around at what you like.


----------



## Jelly (Dec 1, 2008)

I heard good things about [rec].

I didn't really see those good things.
You might like it, though. It's a zombie movie done from a news crew trapped in a building full of zombies perspective. c:


----------



## nachoboy (Dec 1, 2008)

Shaun of the Dead is definitely one of my most favourite movies ever. my sibs and i are always quoting it. just yesterday or so i told my sister "You've got red on you," when she got a bloody nose and bled on her shirt.

i agree with the old Night of the Living Dead. that is one crazy flick.

and the new Dawn of the Dead is good, too. the first time i saw it was after i bought it on sale, packaged together with Shaun of the Dead for only 10 dollars. it was awesome.

i have to recommend 28 Days Later, and, to a lesser extent, 28 Weeks later. those are good movies, especially the first one]. of course, they're not really Romero zombies in those movies. they're just rage-infected people.

and i want to see [REC] but haven't yet. i saw Quarantine and liked that one, though.

and just last nite i saw the movie Dance of the Dead. it's kind of like The Breakfast Club with zombies. it was more funny than scary, and it was totally awesome. plus, it had a song by Andrew W. K. on the soundtrack. doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Dec 1, 2008)

Dawn of the Dead
28 Days Later
[REC]
Diary of the Dead
Black Sheep (Zombie sheep! This one is brilliant for gore XD)
Resident Evil

There are some to start you off XD

I <3 zombie movies XD


----------



## Takun (Dec 1, 2008)

Silent Hill and dammit get the games for a great story line.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLkcXizPXcc&feature=related


----------



## MayDay (Dec 1, 2008)

shaun of the dead was all you saw? bummer. 
try seeing dawn of the dead (2004) or my all time favorite, 28 days later and 28 weeks later. The upcoming 'quarantine' looks pretty awesome though from what experience tells us, remakes flop more than half the time ...so fingers crossed eh?


----------



## Skittle (Dec 1, 2008)

[REC] is Quarintine and I have a feeling the inspiration for L4D. Considering both dead with a form of rabies that mutated into turning people into zombies though in [REC]/Quarintine it was a plot done by some underground end of the world cult.

Anyway, as everyone is saying Dawn of the Dead and all the classics. I didn't like 28 Days later but it is a zombie flick so I will add my reccomendation there.


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Dec 1, 2008)

Day of the Dead (1985), Land of the Dead (2005) and I suppose Doomsday (2008) was somewhat of a zombie movie


----------



## Jelly (Dec 2, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Silent Hill and dammit get the games for a great story line.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLkcXizPXcc&feature=related



Has what to do with Zombie movies?


----------



## Takun (Dec 2, 2008)

jellyhurwit said:


> Has what to do with Zombie movies?



Absolutely nothing.  I actually said that the first time, but the fucking wifi where I was stuck was shit so that message got scrapped.  

However I could say 



Spoiler



There are tons of dead but not dead people


 and call it good.


----------



## MayDay (Dec 2, 2008)

Shadow Wolf said:


> and I suppose Doomsday (2008) was somewhat of a zombie movie



Doomsday is NOT a zombie flick. The people in there acted like a bunch of crazies but at least they don't eat brains.

.....longman dictionary ought to put in a definition for zombies


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 2, 2008)

Diary of the Dead - Romero retcons the "first night" of the zombie apocalypse to have it set in the present. The message is similar to Cloverfield in that it's shot through a handicam by a guy obsessed with documenting everything.

Dawn of the Dead (the original): The remake has better special effects and is better as an action horror - but then again, the same could be said of Underworld, and how scary is that? The original is the better horror movie, and the better movie of the two overall.

Land of the Dead: Underrated by most. People got pissed because Romero decided to have the zombies start to learn things and give themselves a purpose (which is apparently to replace humans as much as kill them) but if you watch the whole series in order, it was kinda obvious from Dawn he was going in that direction all along.

Lucio Fulci's Zombie (also known as Zombie Flesh Eaters) - 80's horror classic. Amazing zombie/gore effects even by today's standards. Also I'm pretty sure to this day it's still the only movie where a zombie gets into a fight with a shark.


----------



## nachoboy (Dec 2, 2008)

Shadow Wolf said:


> I suppose Doomsday (2008) was somewhat of a zombie movie



oh goodness Doomsday. wow, was that an interesting film.


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 2, 2008)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Black Sheep (Zombie sheep! This one is brilliant for gore XD)


^This.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Dec 3, 2008)

Return of the Living Dead, I mean, come on!


----------



## alaskawolf (Dec 3, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a481ATNP8vA
Mutant Chronicles

not zombies but a good film anyways


----------



## Laze (Dec 5, 2008)

Evil Dead 2.

OK so they're not really zombies, they demonic ghost things that just happen to make people look like zombies when they get posessed - but who cares? It's brilliantly terrible and deserves to be in ever single persons DVD or VHS collection. I'm pretty sure there is a Blue Ray version of Army Of Darkness about that WILL be mine at some point.

Aslo, try Zombie Flesh Eaters, just fast forward to the Zombie VS Shark super lame fist-fight and then fast forward for about 20 minutes until some naked chick in the shower slowy get's a 7 inch spike driven through her eyesocket. The opening to that film redefined the word 'dire'.

And Day Of The Dead, beacuse a character called Rhodes has some quaility lines:

_"I'M RUNNIN' THIS MONKEY FARM NOW, FRANKENSTIEN. AND I WANNA KNOW, JUST WHAT THE FUCK YOU'VE BEEN DOIN' WITH MY TIME!"_

And of course, the super awesome George A Romero gore we all have grown to love. Well, up until alnd Of The Dead when he started to go senile and no one had the guts to tell him maybe he shouldn't be making movies anymore.


----------

